# Old negatives



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 11, 2007)

Gentleman,

I am new to this forum and basically looking for some help, idea's, and/or suggestions. I recently purchased a WW2 Veterans estate that contained some photos and negatives. The negatives that were flat were already printed into photos. But there are a bunch that are curled and rolled up. I have a feeling that there are some that could be historically significant. I am looking for someone that could print these (or at least the ones that are salvageable) into photos for me. I thought I would ask here, as this does not seem like a job for my local 1 hour photo store. If there is someone here that could do it, or recommend someone, I would really appreciate it. I live in the Twin Cities of Minnesota. Thanks!!

Regards,
Ron





Here are a couple examples of the ones that were printed. And I believe these are historical WW2 photos from Hitler's Eagles Nest, and the home of Herman Goering.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

First off not everyone on this site are gents. There are ladies!

And you should look in the phone book for somone that specializes inthat stuff.


----------



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 11, 2007)

I humbly apologize and stand corrected. Please let me change that to "Ladies and Gentleman". I am not so sure I just want to take a wild stab from people in the phone book. I was hoping to narrow it down a bit, but thanks for the suggestion.

Ron


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

lol i was just joking with you ron!

Those photos are cool.


----------



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 11, 2007)

I can take a joke! Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

I would recommend that you use a lab locally that can print these. Here are a couple that can print your negatives on traditional black and white papers:

Rich Prints: http://www.richprints.com/contents.html

Black and White PhotoLab Inc: http://www.blackandwhitedigitalstudios.com/-/blackandwhitedigitalstudios/

DigiGraphic (in Edina): http://www.digidigi.com/tradphotoservice.html

Alternatively, I might recommend searching APUG.org to find someone nearby to you who could print.

As a last resort, there are a few of us here with traditional darkrooms or high quality digital repro cabailities.

Hope that helps, --Max


----------



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 12, 2007)

Max,

Thanks for your response. It does help. These negatives are all black and white. And not all are cut individually, most are on a roll. They do unroll fairly easily, and do not crack or split when I do this. The height of these is about 1 3/4" and each image is about 1 1/4" wide. I was hoping to find someone to work with these here. I am certainly willing to pay, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg. I believe these are historical photos and would like to preserve them, so any further information you could offer or help is much appreciated. Thanks!

Ron


----------



## Bobby Ironsights (Nov 12, 2007)

Are they curled towards, or away from the emulsion?

If they were curled towards the emulsion, I'd wetting one with a mist of distilled water, and hanging it, as per modern films.

Also, I'd ask myself, what would I need these uncurled for?

If I was printing from the negative, I think I might just (ever so carefully) sandwich them between two peices of anti-newton glass.

I also might look at copying the negatives, onto new negative/positives made from modern, ultra slow film.


----------



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 12, 2007)

Bobby,

I should add here, I have no photography or darkroom experience. And am looking for help. I found this forum from a Google search.

Regards,
Ron


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron from Minnesota said:


> Max,
> 
> Thanks for your response. It does help. These negatives are all black and white. And not all are cut individually, most are on a roll. They do unroll fairly easily, and do not crack or split when I do this. The height of these is about 1 3/4" and each image is about 1 1/4" wide. I was hoping to find someone to work with these here. I am certainly willing to pay, but don't want to spend an arm and a leg. I believe these are historical photos and would like to preserve them, so any further information you could offer or help is much appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> Ron



I don't really understand why you would want someone _here_ to print them as opposed to someone local to you...


----------



## nealjpage (Nov 12, 2007)

You might check with Ramsey Community College or the Art Institute--they might have some classes in darkroom work and could take these on as a project.  I've done that with my car before when I needed new ball joints.  I gave it to the automotive class, that is, not the photography class.


----------



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 12, 2007)

Max,

I have nothing against having them done locally. I just thought there may be someone on the forum that is local to me. Or a member whom may consider doing this on the side or something. I just wanted to educate myself a bit before just bringing them somewhere. I apologize for my lack of knowlege on this subject. Would you have an idea on a ballpark price per image, if I were to bring them to a local shop? Thanks for your help!

Ron


----------



## Ron from Minnesota (Nov 12, 2007)

Neal,

Thanks for your suggestion!

Ron


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

Ron from Minnesota said:


> Max,
> 
> I have nothing against having them done locally. I just thought there may be someone on the forum that is local to me. Or a member whom may consider doing this on the side or something. I just wanted to educate myself a bit before just bringing them somewhere. I apologize for my lack of knowlege on this subject. Would you have an idea on a ballpark price per image, if I were to bring them to a local shop? Thanks for your help!
> 
> Ron



Ron,

I would give those places a call that I linked to earlier, and ask them for a quote. Prints from those negs can start at as low as a few bucks for an 8x10, and from there the sky's the limit.


----------

